# Dallas/Ft Worth DNE Meet 5/31/2003



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Greetings Nissan Enthusiasts,

It's that time of the month again and DNE is having another get together.

As usual, the meet will be located at TigerBulls in Dallas at the intersection of Forest Ln and Abrams Rd. A map can be found here if needed. We will have more stickers to give out for those who need them.

As a special event, a number of us will be heading out to Dallas Paintball just east of I-35 on Camp Wisdom Rd. For all of you that would like to join us, please call Chris at 469-939-4654. We will be meeting out there around 11:00am so that we can enjoy a good amount of time out there. The cost is $30 which will get you gun and mask rental along with 500 rounds of ammunition. Depending on how long you wish to play, you might want to consider stopping buy a Walmart and picking up a box of 500 rounds which will run you about $15.

Post here or at the link below and let us know which events you will be attending. If you are not a member of DNE, feel free to come on out and meet the group either way. We always have a good time and our friends at Trophy Nissan should have a good surprise in store for us.

Thanks,
DNE Staff

Meet Signup List

*Meet List*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1] Darrick aka darrick (4th gen Max)
2] Joffe aka seximagtr (4th gen Max)
3] Chris aka BlueBOB (4th gen Max) - paintball
4] Jeff aka MrEous (4th gen Max) - paintball
5] Ryan aka Rytone777 (S14) - paintball
6]
7]
8]
9]
10]
11]
12]
13]
14]
15]
16]
17]
18]
19]
20]


----------

